# Places to stay in Picton for the OAA 3Ds?



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Suggestions on where to stay for the OAA 3D's in Picton anyone? (not camping). Doesn't have to be fancy, just a place to shower up and sleep (queen or bigger bed would be good too  ). 

Anybody else hotel'ing/motel'ing?


----------



## fingerzzz (Mar 2, 2005)

*Belleville...*

I am staying at the Clarion Inn in Belleville... It is about 1/2 hour from Picton...

Good Rate for CAA members $112.20 + taxes per night...

Comfort Inn in Belleville is $5 more...

Good luck finding a room...


Andrew


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

fingerzzz said:


> I am staying at the Clarion Inn in Belleville... It is about 1/2 hour from Picton...
> 
> Good Rate for CAA members $112.20 + taxes per night...
> 
> ...


Well, there's always Sandbanks Provincial Park and a tent:wink:


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

No camping onsite?


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*camping*

Was at seaway challenge and they said camping 1 mile away from shoot charles and I are going for sure taking the flying turd , oh magic bus sorry there lol going early so get good spot in the shade and need to have lots of ice on hand hmmmmm wonder why common appletons estate or clamato lol see you guys there toilets at camp site no electricity showers there as well I think....:darkbeer:


----------



## Elitegirl (Jun 18, 2008)

*Huh?*



CLASSICHUNTER said:


> Was at seaway challenge and they said camping 1 mile away from shoot charles and I are going for sure taking the flying turd , oh magic bus sorry there lol going early so get good spot in the shade and need to have lots of ice on hand hmmmmm wonder why common appletons estate or clamato lol see you guys there toilets at camp site no electricity showers there as well I think....:darkbeer:


Huh?


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*?????*

someone post a pic of this trucker mouth elitegirl


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> someone post a pic of this trucker mouth elitegirl


Curious about that myself, so I'll second the motion!


----------



## Elitegirl (Jun 18, 2008)

*Here you go...*



CLASSICHUNTER said:


> someone post a pic of this trucker mouth elitegirl


Here you go...I used to shoot a ton in the old Zone-5 tourneys.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*a Pleasure*

finally a face behind the mouth... Pleasure to meet you and your family ,, You and your family are invited to have a drink at the flying turd so named camper as it is the same as the one in the movie rv with robin williams, usually has a canadian flag and a pirate flag hoisted by the awning ... Hope to see you in picton....


----------



## Elitegirl (Jun 18, 2008)

*Thanks...*

Thanks, Andrew (aka Hoody123) and I may take you up on that. I think we've decided to camp too. Anyone know if you have to pre-book a campsite? Or can we just show up?


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*camping*

elitegirl
I don`t think we have to pre book but will call monday to find out more and will post or if someone from the picton exec is reading this please update any info as will be greatly apreciated thanks and directions to the close camping with showers etc as mentioned to me at napanee ....:darkbeer:


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

According to the OAA website, camping is availabe at Delhi Park, Lalor St, Picton. No further info given. If I can dig up some contact info, I'll post it.


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

ok, I've googled the heck out of it... and found Lalor St in Picton, but that's it. There is contact info for the club though in the club contacts section of the OAA site. First person to get an answer, let us know.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*????? for baldini*

Bruce what where you doing in behind the dear with the apple where danny is standing with his arrow in the apple and your 50 feet behind it lol ... :darkbeer:


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

Well, the answer that I'd like to give is that the puny little apple was no match for the incredible penetration energy of my shaft and that I blew right through it. Yup.... that's definitely the answer that I'd like to give.... lol


----------



## Elitegirl (Jun 18, 2008)

Baldini said:


> Well, the answer that I'd like to give is that the puny little apple was no match for the incredible penetration energy of my shaft and that I blew right through it. Yup.... that's definitely the answer that I'd like to give.... lol


Wow, penetration energy...tell us more! 

I need to come up with something good for why I missed it too! HAHAHA.


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

I don't know this girl, seriously


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*Bruce ?????*

What kind of energy was that bruce again....


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

Tes, you know how it makes me nervous when you ask about my shaft... It's a CXL350... so you know it's thick and stiff... What are those floppy kniting needles you shoot again? Now... back to the real purpose of this thread...

Has anybody managed to get contact info for camping in Picton yet?


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

No idea what it will end up being like, but we've just booked a room at the Motel 5 in Belleville. It was only $75 compared to all the other places that were $120+.

All we really need is a bed and a shower, so we should be good to go.


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

All I really need is a matress, a cooler and about 35 lbs of food. I'm hoping that the camping area is handy to the shhot and doesn't have any really close neighbours.


----------



## archerontario (Feb 25, 2006)

*Picton Harbour Inn*

1-613-476-2186


----------



## coptor doctor (Aug 25, 2003)

*Picton*

I just need softer ground with less sticks when I fall down!! And please if some girl with a Mini skirt shows up make sure I am not so drunk I don't remember it!!
:wink::sad:


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*you know what will happen--COPTOR DOCTOR--*

Best you don`t remeber so you can plead the 5th on this sort of thing and she was a looker too ... Just because the brain ain`t working the hands where still pretty quick on that mini skirt thought you`d get a second slap lol....Dinner was great thanks again, we thought you`d need the burn kit a couple of times , and robs girlfriend I think doesn`t know what to make of the crew... Rob might have a rough time getting her to go to a 2 day shoot with boys again lol... :darkbeer:


----------



## coptor doctor (Aug 25, 2003)

Well ted if you can't stand the heat stay out of the Kitchen. Robs girlfriend has just never been waited on hand and foot that's all. As far as the mini skirt i honestly wish i remembered it all!! Sad thing is I remember nothing!! Probably better that way!! LOL well we will see what this weekend brings besides Moose Kabobs!! And remember what happens in Quebec stays in Quebec!!:zip::wink::darkbeer:


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

You're probably better off not remembering, we're just telling you that it was a hot woman, it was actually a scotsman in a kilt who made Robert look like a chihuahua, and it looked like he was getting ready to toss his caber!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*ya thats the ticket*

Bruce is right it was a hairy guy in a kilt lol I see carl had a rough morning shoot there or did they just screw up on the score cards again lol :darkbeer:


----------



## Nudlebush (Jun 24, 2007)

I heard Emille was wearing a skirt that night....he was trying to sneak in to get the other eye brow!


----------



## 3DMARK (Mar 26, 2007)

Sure it wasn't something else ,,,,,,,,,,, LOL
:wink:


----------

